# Lamborghini



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Lamborghini


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

And let that be a warning to us all. :rofl:

Now, where did I put those doughnuts? :eat:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You couldn't drive that with him in it, totally screw the balance of the car


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank Christ he never tried an Aerial Atom :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That's the first time I've ever seen a car give birth. :blink:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen a car give birth. :blink:


 :lol: A jeep might be more better for him.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks like timetraveller has let himself go a bit since i last saw him h34r:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

1. How the f*ck did he get in there in the first place h34r:

2. 850 people can get out of an A380 in less time :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They must have built the car around him


----------

